# ECRC Panama City Tournament, September 28



## Redfisher44 (Jun 28, 2009)

ECRC September tournament will be Sept 28, 2013 in Panama City. Membership dues are $15.00 per angler and tournament fees are $50.00 per boat. 80% payback

Check-in Location: Howells Marine and Tackle Supply
3100 W Highway 98, Panama City, FL 32401 

Check-in time: 5:00 am – 5:45 am

Tournament Launch Location: Carl Gray Boat Ramp (Hathaway Bridge)
Address: Collegiate Drive
Panama City, FL 32401
GPS: N 30 11.223 W 85 43.837

Launch: 06:00 am/safe daylight
Weigh-in: 3:15 pm (must be back at launch site NLT 3:00 pm)

Largest Redfish ($20.00), Largest Trout ($20.00), and Most spots Calcutta’s (20.00) will be collected during tournament check-in. Calcutta’s will be paid out ....1-8 boats pays one spot, 9-16 two spots, 17-24 three spots and so on.
Go to http://theredfishclub.com for additional details.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

We'll be there!!


----------



## TARPON01 (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll be there


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

In. Also sending this thread back to the top.


----------

